# Aggressive



## kjackson5542 (Feb 26, 2018)

I'm new to the group..read often, but never posted. I am at a loss right now because I took in a pit 9 months ago from a friend, who got him from her daughters friend(the first family couldn't keep him and were going to leave him in the middle of nowhere, which is how my friend got him). She couldn't keep him because hes not cat friendly and she has 2. So my family took this 11 month old ball of cuteness, and my kids fell in love! We neutered him and got him all his shots(she was unsure if he had any) the first month we had him. He has been great! Sleeps with my kids, thinks he is a 68lbs lap dog. We noticed he had some leash aggression, but we worked with him. No issues. As time went on we noticed dog aggression happening....not unusual so we made sure he was leashed outside and someone was always with him. Then about 3 weeks ago, I noticed he was barking and growling at ppl on tv. Never did before, never paid the tv any attention. Then around the same time I noticed if I yelled at my kids for something or got frustrated he would hide under the table (he has a crate) . I would call him out and pet him and tell him it was ok and his tail would wag back and forth hip to hip(i knew he was happy). We have ppl over, kids in and out. No one outside the home is left alone with him as i know kids can be unpredictable. He would greet, smell, wag and move on. No issues. Till this past Saturday. My daughter was coming in with my neighbors daughter (who enzo has met many times) who is 6 and 40lbs soaking wet, and the door was open and I didnt want him to bolt, so I told my daughter be careful of the door....so she went to block the dog and he went crazy...lunged at the 6yr old and attacked! Luckily I was there as my daughter and my other son so we were able to get him away and thank god she only got a small knick on the top of her head. Now I have so much anixety and panic when someone comes to the door(which i know is not good) but he turns into something else. My kids are kids and I'm afraid they are going to accidentally leave a door open and he will get out and hurt someone. I know he needs intense training but my kids won't be consistent. I tried a rescue who said the best thung to do was put him down, and some trainers told me the same. My heart is broken as is my kids because he so good to us, but part of me fears he will bite one of my kids or someone else!! What do I do?? I debate this in my head so much and I live with anxiety. Thank you in advance for your help. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

While it is common for bull breeds to be dog aggressive, it is not common at all for them to be human aggressive. They are bred down from fighting dogs, and while dogmen bred them to fight other dogs, they did not want to get bit pulling them out of the matches, so human aggression was generally culled. 

Unfortunately in situations like this where they are not wired right, the best and most humane decision is to PTS. I speak from experience. I have had to make that most difficult decision. The liability is too great to not PTS. If he bites you or your family you will be angry at yourself far more then you will be when you let him go. It is better that your family and friends remember him as the sweet playful pup, then as another statistic and news horror story. 

I'm sorry that you have to experience this. It is not easy. But I have faith that you will make the best choice for your family and dog.


----------



## kjackson5542 (Feb 26, 2018)

EckoMac said:


> While it is common for bull breeds to be dog aggressive, it is not common at all for them to be human aggressive. They are bred down from fighting dogs, and while dogmen bred them to fight other dogs, they did not want to get bit pulling them out of the matches, so human aggression was generally culled.
> 
> Unfortunately in situations like this where they are not wired right, the best and most humane decision is to PTS. I speak from experience. I have had to make that most difficult decision. The liability is too great to not PTS. If he bites you or your family you will be angry at yourself far more then you will be when you let him go. It is better that your family and friends remember him as the sweet playful pup, then as another statistic and news horror story.
> 
> I'm sorry that you have to experience this. It is not easy. But I have faith that you will make the best choice for your family and dog.


Thank u for your advice and that is where I am torn. I say that if he was to bite a family memeber then I would be more upset that I just didn't make that decision earlier. Its just like having a child...hardest decision ever! But I know in my heart what is right.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Tough situation kjackson. I know, first hand, what a tough decision it is to do something like this but from the way you described what happened I would suggest bringing the dog to the vet and having it checked for being sick or injured. If it is neither I would put the dog down. The fact that it attacked a child is highly disturbing and there is not leeway for a second chance. I'm glad that the child didn't suffer any serious injuries but with the knowledge you have any further incidence would be your fault.
Again, sorry you're in this spot but it is nothing that you did wrong and you would be doing what is best for dog too. Any *healthy* dog that has HA is, as EckoMac stated, "is not wired right".

Joe


----------



## kjackson5542 (Feb 26, 2018)

jttar said:


> Tough situation kjackson. I know, first hand, what a tough decision it is to do something like this but from the way you described what happened I would suggest bringing the dog to the vet and having it checked for being sick or injured. If it is neither I would put the dog down. The fact that it attacked a child is highly disturbing and there is not leeway for a second chance. I'm glad that the child didn't suffer any serious injuries but with the knowledge you have any further incidence would be your fault.
> Again, sorry you're in this spot but it is nothing that you did wrong and you would be doing what is best for dog too. Any *healthy* dog that has HA is, as EckoMac stated, "is not wired right".
> 
> Joe


Thank you and right now he is on quarantine until the 10th at our house...so for the next 9 days we are going to love him and spoil him and I will be holding him sobbing my eyes out as we say our good byes. My kids are aware that we need to be extra diligent with him, i.e..keeping the house door shut and if they go outside he needs to be in his crate. And nobody over for 9 days. I have been a crying mess, but I can't be selfish.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DynamicDuo (Sep 3, 2016)

I’m sorry to hear you’re going through this. It is a very difficult thing and decision but like Joe and Mac said, it’s the right decision. Enjoy your last few days with your dog and know that you are in my thoughts. 

~Jess


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kjackson5542 (Feb 26, 2018)

DynamicDuo said:


> I'm sorry to hear you're going through this. It is a very difficult thing and decision but like Joe and Mac said, it's the right decision. Enjoy your last few days with your dog and know that you are in my thoughts.
> 
> ~Jess
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you for the words...









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ladeda1989 (Mar 29, 2018)

kjackson5542 said:


> Thank you and right now he is on quarantine until the 10th at our house...so for the next 9 days we are going to love him and spoil him and I will be holding him sobbing my eyes out as we say our good byes. My kids are aware that we need to be extra diligent with him, i.e..keeping the house door shut and if they go outside he needs to be in his crate. And nobody over for 9 days. I have been a crying mess, but I can't be selfish.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I'm so sorry you and your family are going thru this. And I'm sure you have prob explored every avenue. But I have to ask do you think he can be rehabilitated? Maybe someone without kids or another animals or some organization can work with him? If they saved the dogs from mike Vick and rehabilitated them, maybe he can be saved. Also does he get enough exercise ? That's a big reason for a lot of aggressive behavior in pits.
Just my opinion, and again I'm sorry but PLEASE consider the option. I would offer to take him but we have 3 dogs already. 2 are puppies.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## kjackson5542 (Feb 26, 2018)

ladeda1989 said:


> I'm so sorry you and your family are going thru this. And I'm sure you have prob explored every avenue. But I have to ask do you think he can be rehabilitated? Maybe someone without kids or another animals or some organization can work with him? If they saved the dogs from mike Vick and rehabilitated them, maybe he can be saved. Also does he get enough exercise ? That's a big reason for a lot of aggressive behavior in pits.
> Just my opinion, and again I'm sorry but PLEASE consider the option. I would offer to take him but we have 3 dogs already. 2 are puppies.
> 
> Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


Well he is still with us! I actually found a behavioralist who is going to work with us and we started the "nothing in life is free" thing and we are already seeing a difference. This trainer we found actually started off training dolphins at an aquarium in my state. He has 5 dogs no kids and comes highly recommended. I have spoke to ppl who said they were about to put their dog down and he saved them. He knows exactly what happened. So this is our last stop...we will see. But enzo has been ok...we have crated him when ppl come over or my hubs uses a leash.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ladeda1989 (Mar 29, 2018)

kjackson5542 said:


> Well he is still with us! I actually found a behavioralist who is going to work with us and we started the "nothing in life is free" thing and we are already seeing a difference. This trainer we found actually started off training dolphins at an aquarium in my state. He has 5 dogs no kids and comes highly recommended. I have spoke to ppl who said they were about to put their dog down and he saved them. He knows exactly what happened. So this is our last stop...we will see. But enzo has been ok...we have crated him when ppl come over or my hubs uses a leash.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Omg I'm so happy for yougod bless

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Bulldoggin' (Jan 24, 2018)

I don't know about this whole post. If it was my child bit the dog would've been put down that day... even if I wasn't the owner. 

As far as rehabbing "mike Vicks dogs" there wasn't any rehab needed. They weren't people aggressive dogs. 

No dog that bites a child should ever get a second chance in my personal opinion. He's yours and ultimately it's your choice but I don't agree with keeping him. I'm also curious on how the parents of the attacked child feel about the dog still being around.


----------



## Bulldoggin' (Jan 24, 2018)

Also as far a rehabilitating bulldogs that's never the case. They kill your dogs before you even get to court 9x out of 10. Ask Floyd B about the huge settlement he got for having his dogs murdered by animal rights orgs.


----------



## DynamicDuo (Sep 3, 2016)

I’m with Bulldoggin’. Bad idea. And I’m not sure how someone who so trained to work with dolphins related to dogs. I wouldn’t risk another bite or serious injury on someone who works with dolphins. I’m sorry I can’t be more positive but I personally think you’re making a bad decision. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kjackson5542 (Feb 26, 2018)

Bulldoggin' said:


> I don't know about this whole post. If it was my child bit the dog would've been put down that day... even if I wasn't the owner.
> 
> As far as rehabbing "mike Vicks dogs" there wasn't any rehab needed. They weren't people aggressive dogs.
> 
> No dog that bites a child should ever get a second chance in my personal opinion. He's yours and ultimately it's your choice but I don't agree with keeping him. I'm also curious on how the parents of the attacked child feel about the dog still being around.


I'm the one who called animal control on my own dog! Her mother who is my best friend knows what is going on. The day it happened and I called she told me not to make any rash decisions. I have been back and forth with my family. My husband and kids are really attached and want to try this trainer... I say pts. This trainer feels he has become "the leader" of the house and can't handle it. He feels he needs to protect us...well me and my three, because he listens to my husband and older son with no issue. Believe me.. I am not trying to be a irresponsible dog owner. I came on here for reassurance that I was doing the right thing on putting him down. But numerous pit owners, besides here have told me it's a fear thing. Idk...it's been hard and I'm trying for my family and my dog. Ultimately if it seems that he needs to go I have already contacted the vet to make them aware.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bulldoggin' (Jan 24, 2018)

These "pit owners" are likely inexperienced mutt owners just like you. No apbt (the only "pit" there is) should ever put their mouth on a human. EVER!!!!! They aren't bred to have shitty temperaments and before everyone became a "pit owner" and these horribly bred blue dogs and mastiff mixes were called "pits" did they rarely bit kids or ppl. That's because the ones who did were shot. Everyine being an "expert pit owner" and keeping a dog who's already attacked a child is the reason bsl and the stigma around my dogs exist. 

Those are just the facts. He's not a Disney character and his "feelings" don't matter. Put him to sleep and be done with it. That's my advice.


----------



## DynamicDuo (Sep 3, 2016)

kjackson, I feel for you and your situation. Although Bulldoggin’ doesn’t mince his words or put it as nicely as others have, he’s right. These dogs are not HA and do not out their mouths on humans let alone kids. These dogs were NOT bred to be protectors and it is not in their history. Any APBT that out his mouth on any human was culled and historically not as nicely as we do it now. 

I know how hard this decision must feel for you and that you and your family love this dog but those here with real knowledge and bulldog experience have also said the best thing to do is PTS. There would be no decision in my house if any of my dogs ever put their mouths on a person, especially a child and no one loves their dogs more than I do. 

A good example of the true nature of these dogs...I had my three out playing and my eldest was playing rough with her little sister and my male got a case of the a** about it and it was on. It wasn’t about protecting anyone. He thought they were fighting and he was on it. I was RIGHT there and was able to scoop him up in the heat of the moment and NONE of my dogs out as much as a scratch on me. And that was in the heat of the moment. Now, I’m not telling you this because it was ok by any stretch of the imagination. This happened because it was MY mistake allowing them all together and letting things get too rough. And these dogs were raised together. But it shows the true nature of these dogs. And highlights that you can never be too careful and even those with experience make stupid mistakes sometimes. Fortunately no major damage was done that I couldn’t handle myself so no vet visits were required but would you be able to say the same about your dog? Single handedly scoop him up next time he goes to bite someone? Because it will happen. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

